# Bug Repellent Spray



## PattyM (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi, Im new here and I want to make a bug repellent. I dont have a recipe for it but, I was thinking about using Witch Hazel, catnip oil, lavendar oil, peppermint oil, eucalyptus oil, lemongrass oil, beranium, cedarwood and patchouil . But, Im not sure how much of these Eo/witch hazel to use to make this. Does anyone know if this is a good to mix?
 I was thinking 4oz bottles. And, I think I have to use purified water too. Thank You! 
Plus I am interested in making Shea Whipped Body Butter using a strawberry scent maybe (EO) is that what you use? and do you put a FO in there to change the color to red? Maybe Cocoa Shea Whipped Body Butter too. 
So many question! But, if I dont ask I'll never learn  
Thank You!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome, PattyM! :wave:

Funny you should ask that, as I, too, have recently been working on creating an anti-mosquito blend. We had such a terrible mosquito season last year with what I think were tiger mosquitos- the kind that come out even during mid-day in full sun and will bite through ones clothing. I'd never ever seen the likes of them before last year. It was really freaky, not to mention extremely agravating. Anyway- I've been doing a lot research on different EO bug-repellent blends and these are the EOs I bought to experiment with:

Catnip (nepeta cataria - Canada)
Lemon Eucalyptus (eucalyptus citriodora) 
Citronella (cymbopogon winterianus jowitt -India)
Geranium (pelargonium X asperum - China)
Virginian Cedarwood (juniperus virginiana - USA)
Palmarosa (cymbopogon martini- India.var.martini (var.motia)
Lemongrass (cymbopogon citratus- Philippines)
Peppermint (menthe piperita) 

I'm still researching proportions and safe usage rates for skin exposure, so I don't have an actual working recipe yet, but this much I know- I'll be using the blend in either a lotion-bar recipe or making an oil-based spray out of it. The reason why I'm doing oil-based instead of water or alcohol-based is because I've read that doing so helps the EOs to stick around for better/longer bug-repelling efficacy. 



> Plus I am interested in making Shea Whipped Body Butter using a strawberry scent maybe (EO) is that what you use?


 
You'll have to use a body-safe fragrance oil (FO), since strawberry EO (essential oil) does not exist (beware of those who try to sell you strawberry EO). Thankfully, there are several reputable vendors out there who sell good, body-safe FOs.



> and do you put a FO in there to change the color to red?


 
An FO is a fragrance oil. It will scent your body butter, but it will not change the color of it red (if it does, I'd be worried :shock: ). In order to color your body butter, you will have to use body-safe colorants such as mica's.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2017)

I used an oil-based bug repellent spray that I made 3 summers ago that was super effective.  It worked in the summer of 2015 in California, New Mexico, Texas, Illinois and points in between.  Later it worked just as effectively in various National Parks throughout the continental US as well as in Alaska, and New York.  It kept mosquitoes off me and my teen-aged granddaughter without a single bite and it made my skin feel so soft.  I also really like the fragrance.  One of my grandson's moms liked the smell so much she said she wanted it for perfume as well as for use as a bug spray.  Of course I gave her a bottle and the recipe.  

This is the recipe if you want to try it:

8 ounce batch Insect Repellant Spray

7.2 oz Grapeseed* Oil

18 grams citronella EO
3 grams lavender EO
3 grams peppermint EO

Mix the Essential Oils together, then add to the Grapeseed Oil.  Makes 8 ounces.  Fills 4 small 2-ounce bottles.  

I use small misting bottles I bought at Walmart and the mister never clogged from the oil.

I have even added this to soap to create a gardener's soap for my younger son and he told me it's his favorite soap scent.

*  Due to the short shelf life of Grapeseed oil, you might want to try  another oil, but in this batch size the oil never went rancid during  use.

I have since looked several times for the website where I originally found this  recipe so I could credit the author, but cannot find where I found it.  Apparently I did not save the bookmark, or if I did, misfiled it under the wrong category and haven't run across it again.

However, I did find this and this about which EOs are effective against which insects, that I have bookmarked for future reference.  And this one addresses skin & kid safety of EOs in DIY insect repellents as well as having a ton more of interesting information.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 10, 2017)

I make one with water and essential oil and of course emulsifier and preservative in this case Optiphen plus , Germal is not good for sprays


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 10, 2017)

A few years ago Lemon Eucalyptus was acknowledged by FDA as a mosquito repellent, so I would not definitely add it


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 10, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> A few years ago Lemon Eucalyptus was acknowledged by FDA as a mosquito repellent, so I would not definitely add it



That's what I was going to say, except I thought it was the EPA.  Whichever agency, OLE at around 30% has been proven to distract (none of them really "repel") mosquitoes similarly to low concentrations of DEET, providing several hours of protection.  (It should not be used on children under 3, though.)  Well, to be absolutely correct, the synthesized version of OLE is a recognized deterrent while the natural EO is not, but that's good enough for me personally.

The other traditional EO combinations have not, AFAIK, have not yet been successful in rigorous scientific testing.  Consumer Reports' story last year put several "natural" preparations including geranium and such at the bottom of their list.  If they are effective at all, conventional wisdom holds that they are only effective for around an hour.  YMMV.

I have my bottle of OLE, and have been researching and planning to ask the experts here for a few weeks.  I was thinking the EO, ethanol, and water like a body spray.  Thoughts?


----------



## PattyM (Apr 10, 2017)

I def wont add lemongrass or eucalyptus then thank you for letting me know that!
Earlene, Thank You for sharing your recipe with me and for the links! I prefer to stay with witch hazel and water.  

IrishLass, Thank You for the information as well. I had found EO scent blends on amazon that ppl said they were using in soaps etc. But, you said to use  FO for the scent and maybe mica's or is wilton a safe color to add to whipped body butter? 

What is everyone using for FO? And, a good EO source? 

Thank you


----------



## icg (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for this post! I really needed a recipe for bug spray that I can use this summer. Found citronella and geraniol the main oils in my natural bug repellants (and it seems to work? not sure) so I'll be sure to get those soon.


----------



## Saranac (Apr 29, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Catnip (nepeta cataria - Canada)



If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your catnip oil?  I've found it at The Essential Oil Company and Bulk Apothecary, but it's rather expensive: $21.10 and $25.36 per half-ounce, respectively.  Just curious if you were able to find it at a more responsible price (I noticed you listed the source of your oil as Canada--the two I found list USA and India).

I've got some dried catnip and I might try infusing it in some HO sunflower oil and using it in a lotion with "cheaper" EO.  I hope the cat's don't mind me using up their stash. . . .


----------



## lsg (Apr 29, 2017)

Saranac said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your catnip oil?  I've found it at The Essential Oil Company and Bulk Apothecary, but it's rather expensive: $21.10 and $25.36 per half-ounce, respectively.  Just curious if you were able to find it at a more responsible price (I noticed you listed the source of your oil as Canada--the two I found list USA and India).
> 
> I've got some dried catnip and I might try infusing it in some HO sunflower oil and using it in a lotion with "cheaper" EO.  I hope the cat's don't mind me using up their stash. . . .




Great idea to infuse oil and use it as a repellent.  I am all for using what you have when you can.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 29, 2017)

Saranac said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your catnip oil?


 
I don't mind at all. I bought it from Liberty Natural, which is an EO company that several folks here use and trust. Unfortunately though, they are out of their catnip EO at the moment. I'm glad I was able to purchase some before they ran out.

Re: the price: When I was shopping around, I found Catnip EO to be quite pricey no matter who sells it, but the prices you found are better than what I paid for mine. For what it's worth, mine was $31.62 for a half ounce from Liberty, but very little of it is needed in a bug spray blend. I bought it from Liberty because the one they sell is specifically sourced from Canada. I wanted Canadian because in my research on catnip EO, I read from a handful of different sources that the best catnip EO for use in mosquito repellents is from catnip grown in the colder regions of the northern continent of America, most especially Canada. We shall soon see once the mosquitos start buzzing about around here. :twisted:

You'll have to let us know how your infused oil works out!


IrishLass


----------



## Saranac (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you for the response.  I hadn't thought to check with Liberty as their shipping rates to the east coast are high.  For EO I typically stick to New Directions but they don't carry catnip.
I hadn't come across the info about cooler growing conditions; I assume it has something to do with the volatility of nepetalactone. . . .
Anyway, I used the last of my cats' stash (which was low) in about 3 ounces of HO sunflower.  I didn't weight out the catnip but it was about 2 tbsp.  I'll let that go for a bit and see what happens.  I'm really trying to convince myself that I DON'T need the EO. . . but I've been wanting to buy it for years now and my will power is running low.  Besides, last summer we had really good luck with a "natural" product made with oil of lemon eucalyptus (not to be confused with lemon eucalyptus EO which is something entirely different).
I'll keep you posted on the infusion.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2017)

Saranac said:


> ...last summer we had really good luck with a "natural" product made with oil of lemon eucalyptus (not to be confused with lemon eucalyptus EO which is something entirely different).


Hiya Saranac,

I thought "oil of lemon eucalyptus" and "lemon eucalyptus essential oil" are the same thing. No??? If not, and if it isn't too much trouble, could you please explain the difference?  TIA

I'm asking because I make an effective mosquito repellent using the EO. My brother, the epidemiologist who is an expert on Dengue Fever (mosquito born), was impressed with the spray I sent and it also went with a very-satisfied customer on an expedition to the Amazon. I mean, it really works! What am I missing here?


----------



## Saranac (Apr 29, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya Saranac,
> 
> I thought "oil of lemon eucalyptus" and "lemon eucalyptus essential oil" are the same thing. No??? If not, and if it isn't too much trouble, could you please explain the difference?  TIA
> 
> I'm asking because I make an effective mosquito repellent using the EO. My brother, the epidemiologist who is an expert on Dengue Fever (mosquito born), was impressed with the spray I sent and it also went with a very-satisfied customer on an expedition to the Amazon. I mean, it really works! What am I missing here?



So sorry about that, Zany.  I should have been more clear or at the very least phrased it better.  Oil of Lemon Eucalyptus (OLE), as was mentioned earlier in this post, is recognized by the EPA as a bug repellent and consists of p-Menthane-3,8-diol.  OLE is refined from Lemon Eucalyptus EO; the essential oil contains p-Menthane-3,8-diol but in low levels.

They're not quite the same thing, and many of the OLE products contain high levels of OLE (upwards of 30%).  As I'm sure you're aware, no one would recommend such a high level of EO in a skin-care product!

I don't doubt the efficacy of Lemon Eucalyptus EO--it still contains high levels of other bug-repelling compounds--and it's on my short list of oils to buy.  I just REALLY want catnip!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you SO much for that explanation, (((Saranac))). I appreciate it.

ETA: I buy EOs from Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. They are 2 gals in NM. They have a high rating -- 98.9% I've been using them for several years and recommend them without reservation. They have catnip. Check them out.

http://stores.ebay.com/Sun-Pure-Botanicals?_dmd=2&_nkw=catnip

The best thing for me is that I can order small quantities of each EO I need to make 16 oz. or so of blends that contain several EOs. It's not only economical for me, but I don't have to find storage space for several large bottles. They also combine shipping and I often get a rebate later. Shipping is fast -- usually 3 days from NM to CO


----------



## Saranac (Apr 29, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I buy EOs from Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. They are 2 gals in NM. They have a high rating -- 98.9% I've been using them for several years and recommend them without reservation. They have catnip. Check them out.



I broke down and did it (there was never a doubt, really).  They had a 1 oz bottle of Catnip (from Canada) on sale for $17.77 (and free shipping!).  We shall see!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2017)

:clap:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I am known to be an enabler... :mrgreen:


----------



## soaring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Funny you should ask that, as I, too, have recently been working on creating an anti-mosquito blend. We had such a terrible mosquito season last year with what I think were tiger mosquitos- the kind that come out even during mid-day in full sun and will bite through ones clothing. I'd never ever seen the likes of them before last year. It was really freaky, not to mention extremely agravating. Anyway- I've been doing a lot research on different EO bug-repellent blends and these are the EOs I bought to experiment with:
> 
> Catnip (nepeta cataria - Canada)
> 
> ...



Irish Lass, I am curious on what the Catnip Essential Oil smells like.  I know how fresh cut catnip and dried catnip smells.  I am sure there is a difference in the Canadian herb versus local wild catnip.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 30, 2017)

soaring1 said:


> Irish Lass, I am curious on what the Catnip Essential Oil smells like. I know how fresh cut catnip and dried catnip smells. I am sure there is a difference in the Canadian herb versus local wild catnip.


 
I have absolutely no idea what fresh-cut catnip smells like, but the EO that I have is not exactly the most loveliest of smells to my nose. It's hard for me to describe the scent, so let me put it this way- I would never, ever use catnip EO by itself in a spray or a soap or a lotion- no not ever!  Thank goodness that it is supposed to be effective against mosquitos in low doses (according to my research so far- 1% to 3%), and that the addition of other EO's such as the much lovelier smelling Lemon Eucalyptus greatly helps to tone it down.



			
				soaring1 said:
			
		

> I am sure there is a difference in the Canadian herb versus local wild catnip.


 
According to my book Essential Oil Safety by Tisserand/Young, nepetalactone (the active insect-repelling component of catnip) can range anywhere from 12.7% to 84%. And according to a handful of corroborating sources that I've read so far, the catnip grown in colder regions/Canada is supposedly known for having the highest % of nepetalactone. For what it's worth, the one I bought from Liberty has 79.9%, if I am reading its CoA (certificate of analysis) correctly. 


IrishLass


----------



## soaring1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Fresh catnip is horrible.  A skunky smell to it.  I never understood what cats like about it but they go crazy and act crazy with it.  My curiosity got the best of me with the essential oil smell.  If you put that in a bug spray, watch out for cats coming around.  Just teasing.


----------



## kagey (Aug 17, 2021)

IrishLass said:


> Thank goodness that it is supposed to be effective against mosquitos in low doses (according to my research so far- 1% to 3%), and that the addition of other EO's such as the much lovelier smelling Lemon Eucalyptus greatly helps to tone it down.
> According to my book Essential Oil Safety by Tisserand/Young, nepetalactone (the active insect-repelling component of catnip) can range anywhere from 12.7% to 84%. And according to a handful of corroborating sources that I've read so far, the catnip grown in colder regions/Canada is supposedly known for having the highest % of nepetalactone. For what it's worth, the one I bought from Liberty has 79.9%, if I am reading its CoA (certificate of analysis) correctly.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


@IrishLass -  I was wondering if you ever created a soap with catnip or other insect-repelling ingredients.
and if you did, if they were ever effective?
I hear that neem oil used in high percentages works as well.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi Kagey!

No, I have never made an insect-repellent soap. 


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Aug 18, 2021)

Something to think about other than bug repellent spray. Years ago I had been taking vitamin B complex for a few months and we went to area with lots of mozzies, the people around me were being bitten and had to go inside, they left me alone, so that's the only thing I can think of that kept them away. I presume it would have had to be in your system for a while and not just take it before you went outside. Normally I get bites all over.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 18, 2021)

@Relle Interesting. But I can't help wondering if you showered with a lemon or eucalyptus scented soap that morning?


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2021)

Relle said:


> Something to think about other than bug repellent spray. Years ago I had been taking vitamin B complex for a few months and we went to area with lots of mozzies, the people around me were being bitten and had to go inside, they left me alone, so that's the only thing I can think of that kept them away. I presume it would have had to be in your system for a while and not just take it before you went outside. Normally I get bites all over.


At the recommendation of his neurologist, my husband tried the keto diet for a few months. Naturally I did it with him. We lived at the time in a highly mosquito-infested area, and the previous summer, I had been constantly covered in itchy bites. However, the summer that we ate keto, I didn't get bitten AT ALL.  The difference in my diet was the only change for me, and when we quit eating keto, the mosquitoes started biting me again.


----------



## Relle (Aug 19, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Relle Interesting. But I can't help wondering if you showered with a lemon or eucalyptus scented soap that morning?


No, have never used either and Dh also uses same soap and he was one of the ones that ran inside because he was bitten.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2021)

kagey said:


> ...created a soap with catnip or other insect-repelling ingredients.
> and if you did, if they were ever effective?
> I hear that neem oil used in high percentages works as well.




The problem with making an "insect repellent" soap is that there isn't enough of the insect repelling ingredient(s) left on the skin after bathing to be useful. Or not for long at least. That goes for neem oil as well as EOs.

A lotion or spray is going to be way more effective for two reasons -- there will be more active ingredients on your skin from a lotion/spray, and you can re-apply the repellent as needed.


----------



## lsg (Aug 19, 2021)

Avon's Skin So Soft works great for a bug repellant.


----------



## kagey (Aug 19, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> The problem with making an "insect repellent" soap is that there isn't enough of the insect repelling ingredient(s) left on the skin after bathing to be useful. Or not for long at least. That goes for neem oil as well as EOs.



yeah, I've read many of the past posts here that discussed this.
But also heard of a company selling soap high in neem oil to folks in Middle East, who are pestered by sand flies. 

I understand that soap is a "wash off" product -- but in the same way folks tell us that shea or cocoa butter conditions the skin, why wouldn't some of the benefits of EO or neem also remain?
(BTW - not trying to be combative or debate this... just trying to understand.)
Was simply wondering if anyone has ever done it and what results did they have?

Logically - some of the EO and neem should remain, and maybe even flavor the skin.
I know my hands smell lemony after using my lemon kitchen soap.

Obviously, showering with a "bug off" soap will be less effective than using OFF (deet) spray. (I also noticed the Bug Off FO has be relabeled... probably because of what you're saying.) But for those who don't want that chemical smell or prefer all natural...

I realize this will probably be something that I'll just have to do and see for myself. Will report back once I'm done with my research.

BTW - the neem soap used in the Middle East supposedly works well.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm not saying the EOs and neem don't work. Just that there needs to be enough of these ingredients left on the skin to have a decent amount of insect-repellent action. Compared with bathing using a soap with EOs or neem, a lotion or spray can deliver more active ingredient to the skin for better effectiveness and can be reapplied as the repellency fades.

But there's no harm in testing the idea -- I agree you should give it a try and see how it works for you.

_"...I understand that soap is a "wash off" product -- but in the same way folks tell us that shea or cocoa butter conditions the skin, why wouldn't some of the benefits of EO or neem also remain? ..."_

I will never say soap made with cocoa butter or shea butter is able to "condition" the skin. Soap can clean gently or harshly, but cleaning is all it does. If a person wants to moisturize or condition the skin, it's best to use a lotion or other leave-on product where the active ingredients stay on the skin in larger amounts, rather than be rinsed and toweled off.

_"... BTW - the neem soap used in the Middle East supposedly works well. ..."_

If you can provide a reference to studies that show how neem soap is an effective insect repellent, I would be interested to read it and learn more about what people are discovering.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 19, 2021)

Relle said:


> Something to think about other than bug repellent spray. Years ago I had been taking vitamin B complex for a few months and we went to area with lots of mozzies, the people around me were being bitten and had to go inside, they left me alone, so that's the only thing I can think of that kept them away. I presume it would have had to be in your system for a while and not just take it before you went outside. Normally I get bites all over.



My family and I have experienced the very same thing. A friend of our family (a seasoned camper and all-around outdoor adventurer) was telling us that one or two months or so before going on any of his weeks-long outdoor adventures, he would always make sure to take a vitamin B-complex daily in order to keep the mosquitoes away while he was out in the wild. He swore by it 100%. My hubby and I took his advice and started taking a vitamin B complex tablet for about 6 weeks or so before we were to go on a summer trip to visit my family in Massachusetts. While there, we had a cook-out at my Aunts house which is out in the boonies in the thick of mosquito country, and were totally amazed at the results. We were the only ones able to stay outside from dusk onward into the night without getting a single bite when the gazillion mosquitoes came out to snack on the gathering.  Everyone else either sprayed OFF-brand mosquito repellent on themselves or else ran inside the house to escape. lol. 


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Aug 19, 2021)

IrishLass said:


> My family and I have experienced the very same thing. A friend of our family (a seasoned camper and all-around outdoor adventurer) was telling us that one or two months or so before going on any of his weeks-long outdoor adventures, he would always make sure to take a vitamin B-complex daily in order to keep the mosquitoes away while he was out in the wild. He swore by it 100%. My hubby and I took his advice and started taking a vitamin B complex tablet for about 6 weeks or so before we were to go on a summer trip to visit my family in Massachusetts. While there, we had a cook-out at my Aunts house which is out in the boonies in the thick of mosquito country, and were totally amazed at the results. We were the only ones able to stay outside from dusk onward into the night without getting a single bite when the gazillion mosquitoes came out to snack on the gathering.  Everyone else either sprayed OFF-brand mosquito repellent on themselves or else ran inside the house to escape. lol.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Glad to know that someone else had the same result. Better a preventative than being bitten and having to sooth the bite area.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 19, 2021)

So, now I wonder.... those of us that get eaten alive by the mosquitoes, are we vitamin-b deficient? Definitely gonna try this.  Living in Florida I get swarmed as soon as I walk out the door! I'm pretty tasty!  

So I once made a soap with all the EO I put in my homemade bug repellant spray (which worked pretty well & smelled like fruit loops!) and the soap #1 didn't hold the fragrance long after curing and #2 the fragrance didn't last long on me after showering so was pretty ineffective as a bug repellant, but still a good bar of soap...
Good luck in your trials!


----------



## kagey (Aug 19, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> If you can provide a reference to studies that show how neem soap is an effective insect repellent, I would be interested to read it and learn more about what people are discovering.



here are a few places that talk about this (some of it used as spray on):








						Neem oil as a sand fly (Diptera: Psychodidae) repellent - PubMed
					

The repellent action of neem oil was evaluated against sand flies under laboratory and field conditions. Concentrations of 2% neem oil mixed in coconut or mustard oil provided 100% protection against Phlebotomus argentipes throughout the night under field conditions; against Phlebotomus papatasi...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				











						"Neem Oil Soap & Shampoo"
					

"Neem Oil Soap/Shampoo" is specially formulated with neem oil to rid hair and skin of insects from lice to fleas. This product provides a natural method of getting rid of insects. This high foaming soap/shampoo is perfect for people going into the woods to help repel ticks, chiggers, mosquitos...



					skinbynaturestore.com
				











						Want to Make Soap But Don’t Know Which Oil to Use? A Quick Guide
					

Learn about the qualities of soap-making oils so you can customize your soap and create new homemade soap recipes.




					www.thesprucecrafts.com


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 19, 2021)

@Relle @IrishLass Thanks for this tidbit!  We live on the edge of a salt marsh, which can be challenging at all hours of the day and night during the summer.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you for providing the links, @kagey. I read them and appreciate your sharing this information.

Only the first PubMed abstract qualifies as serious science. It's a study about applying 2% diluted neem oil directly to the skin as a leave-on product, however. This study did not test the idea of using neem oil soap as an insect repellent, so it provides no support for the idea that bathing with neem oil soap might provide useful insect repellency.

The other two webpages aren't science based at all -- they're more along the lines of "_I read it on the internet so therefore it must be true_".

The Spruce article states, "..._We know of one soap maker who uses neem oil at about 25% of the recipe and sends it to soldiers in the Middle East to repel sand flies. It evidently works very well_...." with no links to factual reports. They're sharing hearsay, not verifiable fact.

The Skin by Nature website is also reporting the same sand-fly factoid as well as making other medicinal claims without any proof of efficacy.



kagey said:


> here are a few places that talk about this (some of it used as spray on):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kagey (Aug 19, 2021)

yeah @DeeAnna - agree that nothing backs up the notion that you can shower with Neem and it will work. 
that's why I'm still curious.
but as a spray... that's a different animal.

As discussed earlier -- soap is a wash-off product, so its effectiveness will be diluted.
I'm not making any claims that it will work.
But I am intrigued. And tracking down any leads.
That's why I asked @IrishLass if she had any success.

A soap would be a heck of a lot easier than changing your diet!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2021)

kagey said:


> A soap would be a heck of a lot easier than changing your diet!


AMEN and AMEN!!


----------



## wilymama (Aug 20, 2021)

In addition to using an insect bar soap on the body, you can use it to wash your clothes, wash your dog & even throw a bar into your tent to double down.


----------

